# Gameday: L.A. Clippers at Wolves



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Preview: Having gone 2-2 on their road trip, the Timberwolves come home for four consecutive games. They had best make the most of it, because a seven-game road trip follows this homestand. The Wolves are 2-0 vs. the Clippers this season, with both victories coming in Los Angeles. The Clippers beat Houston 105-103 in overtime Sunday night after entering the day having lost two of three games and four of six. The Clippers are third in the Western Conference playoff picture. The Wolves are in ninth.
> 
> Players to watch: Two Wolves are coming off season highs in scoring vs. Portland on Saturday. F Kevin Love scored 42 points and G/F Martell Webster had 21. Love hit the game-winning three-pointer against the Clippers on Jan. 20. Forwards Derrick Williams and Michael Beasley each had 27 points in the Wolves' victory over the Clippers on Tuesday. Williams has scored in double figures in four of five games. PG Ricky Rubio's 12 assists vs. Portland were his most in 13 games. ... Clippers F Blake Griffin has averaged 25.5 points and 8.5 rebounds in two games vs. the Wolves this season. G Chris Paul, who scored 28 points Sunday night, had 27 points and six assists vs. the Wolves on Feb. 28; he missed the first game between the teams because of an injury.


http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/141378593.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Derrick Williams seems to be finding his stride. 15 points in 11 minutes and we're only in the third quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another huge game from Kevin Love. Glad the Wolves won.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Another Clippers game, another Wolves win. Love has just got Griffins number. Great win


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Love is so much better than Griffin it isn't even funny. It's a disgrace that Griffin started over him in the all-star game. Another great game. Williams is coming around. Showing he can at least hit 3s now sometimes. Started off hot, keeping the Wovles in the game when Love was out, and then he got cold. They're lucky Darko was there last night. His length was great. Probably helped them more than Pek would've. I think when Martell Webster gets healthy the Wolves will be scary.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Agreed man. Love right now is a more complete all around better player than Griffin.Some just fail to see his faults with Chris Paul helping and taking the load off him. Love has the entire Wolves franchise night in and night out on his back and has been huge down the stretch these last couple months. 

Also, while Pek is rusty around the edges, this guy was a great pick up by the Wolves. This team is headed somewhere. They are just one legit wing scorer and a couple years away from being very dangerous.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Agreed man. Love right now is a more complete all around better player than Griffin.Some just fail to see his faults with Chris Paul helping and taking the load off him. Love has the entire Wolves franchise night in and night out on his back and has been huge down the stretch these last couple months.
> 
> Also, while Pek is rusty around the edges, this guy was a great pick up by the Wolves. This team is headed somewhere. They are just one legit wing scorer and a couple years away from being very dangerous.


I honestly think that they can win with their current roster. Martell has really shown flashes lately, and he says he's only 80%. If he gets healthy that's your wing (SG). Williams coming along makes him a viable SF. If Pek gets healthy that's your other dominant post scorer. Darko gives you post defense/length. Ridnour, Barea give you scoring and depth at the 1/2. Johnson has shown flashes lately as well, and he's always been a good athlete that just hasn't put it together. It IS only his second season, even if he is old for the typical 2nd year player. Throw in B-Easy as the great 6th man/instant offense off the bench that creates mismatches, and I really like the makeup of this team. Give Rubio and Williams, the 2 rookies, more time to develop and if they progress as I now think they should (i was really down on Williams earlier) you'll have 1 superstar (Love), 3 stars (Rubio, Williams, Pekovich if he takes off where he left off a few weeks ago), and a lot of depth. Adelman is a huge factor too of course. 

As for Blake, people are too in love with the highlights. Color me unimpressed. All he does is dunk. He has absolutely nothing besides athleticism. No shot, no exceptional defense, just average or very poor in every regard except athleticism and potential. Don't get me wrong, I'd love him on my team, but it's based more on potential than anything. A 55% FT shooter has serious issues when they don't have great defense or a good shot to go with it. He's basically Dwight Howard, minus the defense (shot blocking).


----------

